# Lost In The Pads



## Eat Sleep Fish (Apr 19, 2012)

Got an invite from some subscribers and fans of my YouTube channel and we met up to do some kayak fishing this past Saturday. Had a blast making new friends and exploring some new water. A photographer happened to be nearby the lake we were fishing and asked if we wanted some of the pictures he had taken, I of course said yes as I knew he got some good ones, I could see him shooting photographs of us off in the distance as we fished. Absolutely awesome experience and very grateful for the pictures and invite. I'll have video up this week from this trip on my channel once I get the editing done. Thought it would be cool to share some of these photos.

Enjoy.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice pics


----------

